# Fluval 405 Replacement Media



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all.

I have a Fluval 405 that I am trying to find replacement media parts for, specifically the foam boards that fit down the side of the filter. I have looked at all the LFS and even contacted Hagen, who responded by telling me that my local Mr. Pets would order the filter media in for me. The Mr. Pets staff seem unwilling to do that though - I have called and ordered and they take my info and tell me they will call me in a month, then when I phone back a month later, they say that all those supplies are "on the shelf". Not for the 405 though. Does anyone have any alternatives for those fitted foam boards - is there a generic brand that you can cut to fit? If so, where would I find that? Does anyone order on-line? If so, what website? I appreciate any advice - I rather like this filter and find it frustrating not to be able to get 'bits'. 

Thanks.
Julie


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

try Big Als Online

Fluval Foam Filter Blocks for 404/405/406 - 2 pk


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Julie,

I don't have the Fluval 405, but it looks like the foam is used in multiple filters (Fluval 404, 405 and 406).
If you can make the drive, J&L has them.
you can also order them on ebay or elsewhere

Hagen Fluval 404/405 Replacement Foam Block
Fluval 405 Foam filter
12 Foam Filter Pads FOR Fluval 404 405 406 | eBay

If you want to go diy, any sponge cut to fit will work.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions - I will check those out.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Petsmart sells then as well. Shouldnt really need replacing. Just squeeze them out in tank water and setup a regular maintenance schedule.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

shady280 said:


> Petsmart sells then as well. Shouldnt really need replacing. Just squeeze them out in tank water and setup a regular maintenance schedule.


Thanks Shady280. My local Petsmart doesn't have the correct size - the ones they regularly stock are too short and too wide for the vertical foam board holder. I do regular maintenance and have only replaced them once so far (just over a year, they were pretty gross), but with the ones that don't fit - I cut them to 'fit' but trying to get the vertical 'thing' back into the filter without all the foam falling out is a pain in the you know what&#8230; My husband has an air compressor and can force out all the gunk. I just like to have a couple of spare to rotate through&#8230; Thanks.


----------

